# Might retire & sell my Carlton 7015TRX stump grinder. Anyone interested/



## Mowingman (Mar 18, 2011)

I might retire from stump grinding and sell my Carlton 7015TRX stumper.
It is two years old and has about 130 hours on it. This track machine has the Sandvic wheel and remote control.
Also have a customized enclosed cargo trailer available for it.
If anyone is looking, I can save you a ton of money on a like new machine VS a brand new one.
Just kind of gauging interest here, but retirement is looking good right now.
Jeff


----------



## Mowingman (Mar 18, 2011)

Not really. The first year I put 100 hours on it and did right at 3000 closely spaced Mesquite stumps, on a land clearing project.
This is a very fast machine, and you can do a lot of work in very few hours. One time, while grinding small stumps along an old fence row, I average 39 stumps/hour over a 3 hour period.
Last year, I cut the business back to part time. I put about 30 hours on it, and did about 140 stumps.
Jeff




TreeCo said:


> Dude if you've only got 130 hours on a two year old machine.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B-Edwards (Mar 24, 2011)

You better not retire, i know of entire neighborhoods around here that depend on your tax dollars. Retire ,, pffffttt!



Mowingman said:


> I might retire from stump grinding and sell my Carlton 7015TRX stumper.
> It is two years old and has about 130 hours on it. This track machine has the Sandvic wheel and remote control.
> Also have a customized enclosed cargo trailer available for it.
> If anyone is looking, I can save you a ton of money on a like new machine VS a brand new one.
> ...


----------



## AAASTUMPSERVICE (Apr 1, 2011)

Are you still selling your machine? $? How many hours now? Thanks!


----------



## Mowingman (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes, still serious about retiring. Did a few stumps this week and and have not rechecked the hour meter. It should be right around 141 hours now. Changed oil and oil filter last Sunday at 139 hours, and changing fuel filters this weekend. Plan to clean it up, and wax it this weekend also.
Machine still has warranty on the engine. Current factory price is $50,000, plus tax. I want $35,000, no tax. Also have a custom modified, enclosed trailer for hauling it. Would take $2500.00 for the trailer, if sold with the grinder. Trailer cost $4300.00 new.
Grinder is as close to new as you will ever find. Never spent a night outdoors. Never been rained on. I am the only operator.
Jeff
[email protected]




AAASTUMPSERVICE said:


> Are you still selling your machine? $? How many hours now? Thanks!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 1, 2011)

TreeCKo said:


> Dude if you've only got 130 hours on a two year old machine.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
yup burnt out that's 3 weeks worth of grinding for me


----------



## birddogs (Aug 18, 2011)

*birddogs*



Mowingman said:


> I might retire from stump grinding and sell my Carlton 7015TRX stumper.
> It is two years old and has about 130 hours on it. This track machine has the Sandvic wheel and remote control.
> Also have a customized enclosed cargo trailer available for it.
> If anyone is looking, I can save you a ton of money on a like new machine VS a brand new one.
> ...


 
Hello Jeff, I'm interested in your 7015. Not sure I need one this new. I've been looking for one with 4 or 500 hrs on it and around $25,000. Where are you located? Lane


----------



## Mowingman (Aug 18, 2011)

Lane,
I am located in Denton, Tx. Denton is 30 miles north of Dallas on Interstate 35.
If you buy the trailer with it, you can drive down, and tow the whole rig home. Trailer is like new also, with nice tires, good working electric brakes and lights, and good wheel bearings.
Email me with any questions you might have. I can email you back with some photos and the current hour meter reading, (need to check on the hours now).
Jeff
[email protected]


----------



## ChippersTreeSvc (Aug 19, 2011)

Do the tracks damage the grass while driving over it?


----------



## ChippersTreeSvc (Aug 19, 2011)

I have been looking into one of these for a while and we are only about 40-50 min away


----------



## Mowingman (Aug 19, 2011)

No, only in certain instances will the tracks damage the grass. The machine has rubber tracks with a flat pad surface. I can get on any lawn in any weather with very little damage. They will lay the grass down, but not tear it up once you learn how to do turns.
In dry conditions, you can spin it around and do a 90 degree turn without tearing up the grass. If it is wet, you need to ease it through turns by working the tracks at slower speeds. It will not rut the ground unless you are in actual swampy conditions. Even then, it leaves only very shallow footprints.
I also have used a 4x4 sheet of 3/8 plywood to use for turning on some really high dollar lawns the required a sharp turn. Run the machine up on the plywood and you can spin the tracks around on the plywood with no marks on the grass.
One of the main reasons I selected this machine was due to the very low impact it has on lawns.
Give me a call and we can talk more. You could come up and see it grind if you want to.
Jeff
940-390-1168 cell



ChippersTreeSvc said:


> Do the tracks damage the grass while driving over it?[/QUO


----------



## ChippersTreeSvc (Aug 20, 2011)

I will touch base with you in the next couple of days


----------



## Mowingman (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok, sounds good.
Jeff



ChippersTreeSvc said:


> I will touch base with you in the next couple of days


----------



## esenterprise (Sep 2, 2011)

*stump grinding*

do you still have the stump grinder?


----------



## Mowingman (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes, the grinder is still for sale, as well as the trailer if you wanted it also. Give me a call, or email me for info and photos.
Thanks
Jeff
940-390-1168 cell
[email protected]





esenterprise said:


> do you still have the stump grinder?


----------



## dcm1157 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Off the top tree service*



Mowingman said:


> I might retire from stump grinding and sell my Carlton 7015TRX stumper.
> It is two years old and has about 130 hours on it. This track machine has the Sandvic wheel and remote control.
> Also have a customized enclosed cargo trailer available for it.
> If anyone is looking, I can save you a ton of money on a like new machine VS a brand new one.
> ...



I'm interested in your machine. I have 2 others. I want the new sandvic wheel that's on your machine. If your asking a reasonable price, I will buy the machine. Danny 6318312361


----------



## Mowingman (Apr 6, 2012)

I sold this machine about a month ago.
Jeff


----------



## redprospector (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey there Jeff.
How'd the firewood go this winter?

Andy


----------



## Mowingman (Apr 6, 2012)

Andy,
Firewood business was not bad, but not as good as I had hoped for. Due to our very mild winter, sales pretty well stopped by Jan first. I sold a total of 32 cords this year. 
BBQ and smoker season seems to have started though, so I am selling small quantities for that every week.
It may be just as well that sales dropped off, as I was almost out of seasoned wood by Jan. and did not have time to go to my supplier in Oklahoma to restock.
I am now hauling about 4 cords/month to stock up for next fall. Also plan to pick up Oak and Pecan logs from a friend here in the tree business. Whenever he takes an Oak or Pecan, he is going to call me to come get the big stuff. 
How was your winter out there? Colder than ours I bet??
Jeff


----------



## TerrySlawson (Apr 26, 2012)

*interested buyer*



Mowingman said:


> I might retire from stump grinding and sell my Carlton 7015TRX stumper.
> It is two years old and has about 130 hours on it. This track machine has the Sandvic wheel and remote control.
> Also have a customized enclosed cargo trailer available for it.
> If anyone is looking, I can save you a ton of money on a like new machine VS a brand new one.
> ...



Can you email me at [email protected] with a price? Thanks, Terry


----------



## Mowingman (Feb 25, 2013)

*Machine has been sold*

This machine was sold a while back.
Jeff


----------

